# Helloo



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I was cuddling with buttercup today! We can cuddle for hours nonstop! But I had to get up cuz I was so sore from sitting on the ground.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's nice! My chickens won't cuddle and sleep on me.. They're all to furious somethings gonna happen if they close their eyes and try to sleep.. They think I'm gonna kill them.. Same with treats I move one hand or flinch they run for their lives.. If you sit next to their pen or something they will run up looking at you like "where's the food"?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> View attachment 42348
> 
> 
> I was cuddling with buttercup today! We can cuddle for hours nonstop! But I had to get up cuz I was so sore from sitting on the ground.





Animals45 said:


> That's nice! My chickens won't cuddle and sleep on me.. They're all to furious somethings gonna happen if they close their eyes and try to sleep.. They think I'm gonna kill them.. Same with treats I move one hand or flinch they run for their lives.. If you sit next to their pen or something they will run up looking at you like "where's the food"?


Oh.. I always pet them so they are used to it. And chestnut wont even get off she was standing and then she decided to sit down and sleep on me with dirt all over her.


----------

